
Learn computer science for free from the best universities in the World - priyanshujain
https://www.priyanshujain.me/edu/
======
chmaynard
"Learn computer science youlself"

I'm skeptical about taking advice from someone who doesn't know how to use a
spell checker.

~~~
priyanshujain
I am sorry about that and thanks for correcting me.

~~~
chmaynard
My apologies for being disrespectful. I should have said "neglected to use"
rather than "doesn't know how to use".

